# Llamas next mod - advice



## Smoke_A_Llama (4/12/17)

So after reading the RSQ Squonk thread my Santa list is in serious jeopardy... (thanks everyone )

I know they’re in two different categories but to those who own both the RSQ and sxk BB....which one ?


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/12/17)

I have 1 RSQ and a few BB's. The BB's win by a country mile... but then I love a restricted lung draw with flavour!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Shatter (4/12/17)

I'm battling with the exact same choices @Smoke_A_Llama . Today i think the RSQ is a better choice, but tomorrow I'm leaning towards the BB again. I cant buy both at the same time unfortunately. So looks like I will base my final verdict on the thread and poll you started

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## antonherbst (4/12/17)

I have owned a bb and liked but it was not my kind of vape. I love a good sqounker and would myself like to try a regulated one and this is why I voted for the RSQ.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (4/12/17)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> So after reading the RSQ Squonk thread my Santa list is in serious jeopardy... (thanks everyone )
> 
> I know they’re in two different categories but to those who own both the RSQ and sxk BB....which one ?



Definetly RSQ , you have a ridiculous amount of great BF attys to choose from unlike the BB (something like 3 attys)

You cant beat the flavour from a dripper

Squonk bottle holds much more juice than a Boro in a BB .

The RSQ is basically the same size as a BB.

Your airflow is based on what atty you run on the RSQ(you not limited like a BB)

And...
And....
And.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (4/12/17)

@Shatter problem actually Is that I haven’t tried either which to honest will give a definite answer

RSQ seems to be getting a lot of props and will be economical at first... just a mod and bf rda

Sxk BB well the captains word is one to take very seriously ( same with Anton ) but after the atty is added , spare boros, wire wand etc and provided that the Exocet isn’t a dud.. higher start up costs but by general consensus it seems worth it 

F#k


----------



## Jengz (4/12/17)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> @Shatter problem actually Is that I haven’t tried either which to honest will give a definite answer
> 
> RSQ seems to be getting a lot of props and will be economical at first... just a mod and bf rda
> 
> ...


If you can make it to Greenside (because I am so busy) you are more than welcome to come and try my squonk and bb, just drop me a pm... my vote would be for the bb but like Uncle Rob says, I do too enjoy the draw on the bb, and I have the sxk version btw

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (4/12/17)

Jengz said:


> If you can make it to Greenside (because I am so busy) you are more than welcome to come and try my squonk and bb, just drop me a pm... my vote would be for the bb but like Uncle Rob says, I do too enjoy the draw on the bb, and I have the sxk version btw



Will do man, thanks for the offer. If I find some room I’ll let you know


----------



## Fuzz (4/12/17)

I’ve the sxk dna 60 B.B, and the RSQ.

In summary:

B.B. if you enjoy tiny builds, selected juices that pair well with it and building and wicking which can get protracted with all the admin of opening everything up, cleaning then piecing it all back together again.

RSQ if you prefer squonk convenience, committing to your choice of juice for 8ml. The plus of the RSQ is wicking is easy on an rda which is easily accessible, but keep in mind that it should be a single coil rda or it will sap battery life fairly quickly.

All in all both are svelte and smart devices - but both are aimed at a specific style of vaping (low wattage, high resistance), though I think the RSQ is more robust in terms of switching up your vape from airy to a more restricted hit depending on your rda choice. 

Both give a good vape though.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Raindance (4/12/17)

As everyone before just about, both are good devices. The BB is more refined and more comfortable but the RSQ is more versatile as atomizer options on the BB are rather restricted whereas the RSQ you can do from Hadely (Spelling?) to Goon and everything in between. Can even do RTA's if the mood strikes you.

For a newer vaper I would not quite recommend a BB for they are marriage material and not quite what you seek while exploring all options and sowing some wild oats while finding your own particular style.

My advice, the RSQ while saving up for a genuine BB. Yes there is a difference...

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (5/12/17)

Probably going to come across as ridiculous but... will walking with a Squonk in my pocket run the risk of the bottle being compressed with each step... leading to leaking in the atty??


----------



## Jengz (5/12/17)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Probably going to come across as ridiculous but... will walking with a Squonk in my pocket run the risk of the bottle being compressed with each step... leading to leaking in the atty??


Nope, in my experience, this is pretty impossible but depending on atty u can over squonk when pressing the bottle purposely. But you will get use to it very quickly

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Genosmate (5/12/17)

I don't have an RSQ but I do have a regulated squonker (and mech squonkers) and BB's.I hate loads of messing around,I just want to vape!!
I like them all for differing reasons but if I had to pick just one device it would be a BB,no a squonker,wait maybe a BB........its a difficult one for me but I think a BB would just shade it

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (5/12/17)

Does the BB only really shine with fruity flavours?


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (5/12/17)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Does the BB only really shine with fruity flavours?



I wouldn't say that, but I do have a limited juice profile that I vape. Fruity menthols like XXX and Panama do shine in the BB, but I am currently vaping Masked Bandit (choc mint ice cream) and it is also great in the BB


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (5/12/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> I wouldn't say that, but I do have a limited juice profile that I vape. Fruity menthols like XXX and Panama do shine in the BB, but I am currently vaping Masked Bandit (choc mint ice cream) and it is also great in the BB
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


That definitely sways the vote because 90% of my juice consumption is fruity menthol (I’m looking at you Miami Ice) with the occasional dessert .... and considering that I already have an rdta which is basically dripping in a way (please don’t hold me to that) so if I’m in the mood to go that route I can use that atty... or even get a wasp for the evic for when I’m in front of the idiot box 

Yeah imma go flip a coin and decide ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (5/12/17)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> That definitely sways the vote because 90% of my juice consumption is fruity menthol (I’m looking at you Miami Ice) with the occasional dessert .... and considering that I already have an rdta which is basically dripping in a way (please don’t hold me to that) so if I’m in the mood to go that route I can use that atty... or even get a wasp for the evic for when I’m in front of the idiot box
> 
> Yeah imma go flip a coin and decide ...


The Cthullhu Gaia rtda can bf.so you'd have an added 3 or 4 mils extra juice. Plus great flavor.


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (6/12/17)

So it honestly came down to a coin flip....

Heads : BB
Tails: RSQ

And the winner was



Guess I’m joining the Billet Bandit Club ( too much coffee I apologise )

Thanks everyone

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver (6/12/17)

I see you made up your mind @Smoke_A_Llama

I didnt get a chance to add my views. Hope it doesnt confuse you.

I think the two devices are quite different. I dont have the RSQ, neither have i got a regulated squonker but i have had my Reos for a while. And i have a BB

The BB i see as a great portable device. Small form factor. Reliable. Doesnt leak. I find it easy to set up and with the exocet it has good flavour. But its not a "tinkering" device. I think its better suited to vaping one or two steady juices and keeping them in the BB for a while. You dont just casually open it up and rewick in a minute. It takes a bit more time and care. (For me at least). I find i delay my BB pitstops for longer as a result.

The squonker i think is easier to experiment with atties and probably will give you a much wider vaping experience. But in my view its not as portable or compact. It may be small size wise but if you havent vaped it fairly dry, putting it in the pocket may cause some droplets to come out the atty. and the atty can get a bit hot. BB stays cool on the outside and is contained.

Both are great and i think you would probably do well getting both. For me they are for different types of vaping experiences.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (6/12/17)

Silver said:


> I see you made up your mind @Smoke_A_Llama
> 
> I didnt get a chance to add my views. Hope it doesnt confuse you.
> 
> ...



No worries @Silver, your input is always appreciated... I considered that but luckily I have the evic for the tinkering days ... basically only atty type I’m missing for it is a dripper so will be in the lookout for a sxk hadaly or wasp next year... sadly the Sirs are out of stock of the exo and plugs so guess imma be buying from more than one vendor haha

Reactions: Like 1


----------

